# Grandmaster Moses Powell



## The Prof (Jan 22, 2005)

Good Evening,

Sadly I report the passing of Grandmaster Moses Powell. Moses and I were classmates under Prof Florendo M. Visitacion, (Prof. Vee) Founder of Vee Jitsu Ryu Ju Jitsu. After earning his black belt Moses went on to become the founder of Sanuces Ryu Ju Jitsu. 

At this time, Grandmaster Phillip Chenique is with Mrs. Powell taking care of the funeral arrangements. He will be missed by thise who knew him.

Rest In Peace My Brother!


----------



## digitalronin (Jan 22, 2005)

The Prof said:
			
		

> Good Evening,
> 
> Sadly I report the passing of Grandmaster Moses Powell. Moses and I were classmates under Prof Florendo M. Visitacion, (Prof. Vee) Founder of Vee Jitsu Ryu Ju Jitsu. After earning his black belt Moses went on to become the founder of Sanuces Ryu Ju Jitsu.
> 
> ...


 








 May his spirit find enternal peace.​


----------



## The Prof (Jan 23, 2005)

What a great pic of GM Powell, thank you for posting it.  For all who are interested, I just spoke with GM Philip Chenique nd he is on the way to see Mrs. (Gina) Powell again.  It looks as if the funeral home will be the *"Palm Bay F.H." in Palm Bay Florida.*

I will know post details later.






			
				digitalronin said:
			
		

> May his spirit find enternal peace.
> ​
> 
> ​


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jan 23, 2005)

Saw a documentary of him many years ago.  Fantastic martial artist.

Sorry to hear it.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jan 23, 2005)

Grandmaster Dr. Moses Powell is well-known. Hokkien Martial Arts expresses our deepest condolences to his family, students and friends.

We will always remember his immortal words: "I've seen some cats do some crazy stuff... but can they fight?"

Blessed Be.


----------



## The Kai (Jan 23, 2005)

Probably the best quote in the show!


He'll be missed, everyone here at the Kai expresses thier condolences

Todd


----------



## donald (Jan 23, 2005)

May The Lord Jesus grant his loved ones peace. I would like to see this documentary that was mentioned. Anyone  have any ideas?

By His Grace,


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jan 23, 2005)

donald said:
			
		

> May The Lord Jesus grant his loved ones peace. I would like to see this documentary that was mentioned. Anyone  have any ideas?
> 
> By His Grace,


Please visit http://thewarriorwithin.com for "The Warrior Within."


----------



## American HKD (Jan 24, 2005)

Greetings

I first saw and heard of Master Powell in the late 70s and was very impressed. 

He will be missed by those who know and loved him.


----------



## The Prof (Jan 24, 2005)

Everyone will gather this Friday at 2:00 PM at the Palm Bay Funeral Home in Palm Bay Florida.  As per GM Powell's wishes he will be cremated.

I am still in a bit of shock at his sudden passing.  I am told that he just quit breathing.  No Pain no discomfort.

I was last with him about 15 months ago.  I was stunned to see him confined to a wheelchair.  He showed me a rather large surgical scar he had down the back of his neck.  His spirits were high though.  Bless his dear heart, he will be missed.


----------



## Miles (Jan 24, 2005)

Sorry to hear of his passing.  I too saw him in the video Warrior Within-very impressive martial artist.


Miles


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 24, 2005)

.


----------



## TSUKIMASTER (Jan 24, 2005)

a moment of silence for the late GRANDMASTER and a zarei worth a thousand respects.  

  In honor of the fallen warrior.....

  OSU!


----------



## Brian Johns (Jan 25, 2005)

Coming from a Vee JJ background myself, I was saddened to hear about the passing of the legendary Moses Powell and offer my condolences to not only his family but also to his extended martial arts family as well.

Regards,
Brian Johns
Columbus, Ohio


----------



## The Prof (Jan 26, 2005)

Thank you Brian, I will give a copy of your post to Mrs. Pwell tomorrow.





			
				Brian Johns said:
			
		

> Coming from a Vee JJ background myself, I was saddened to hear about the passing of the legendary Moses Powell and offer my condolences to not only his family but also to his extended martial arts family as well.
> 
> Regards,
> Brian Johns
> Columbus, Ohio


----------



## The Prof (Jan 26, 2005)

Thank You Sir!





			
				TSUKIMASTER said:
			
		

> a moment of silence for the late GRANDMASTER and a zarei worth a thousand respects.
> 
> In honor of the fallen warrior.....
> 
> OSU!


----------



## The Prof (Jan 26, 2005)

Thank You Sir!





			
				Miles said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear of his passing. I too saw him in the video Warrior Within-very impressive martial artist.
> 
> 
> Miles


----------



## Mushinto (Feb 4, 2005)

I am terribly sorry to hear of Moses' passing.  I knew him when I lived in NYC.  Worst thing is that I am about 15 minutes from Palm Bay and I would have definitely gone to the service had I known.



ML


----------



## Brian Johns (Feb 4, 2005)

Professor,

Were you able to attend the memorial services for Moses Powell ? If so, will you enlighten us as to who attended the service ? In particular, any well known  persons from the Vee systems in attendance ?

Sincerely,
Brian Johns
Columbus, Ohio


----------

